# Anyone know this white R32 GTR?



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

As per title; Anyone got info on this R32 GTR?
It's located in South Ayershire somewhere


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

It was on pistonheads a while ago and I bought it now but I'm planning on how to arange the pickup.

They say they can deliver it at my door in Belgium for £650 but that sounds fishy to me and I hope I'm not going to get scammed here or do the trip for nothing...

I'd rather pick it up or if someone is local to this guy and can go over and take a look for me if he's genuine I'd really appreciate it.

And of course I'll cover the costs to do so


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

is it south ayrshire scotland mate?? if so im sure i can get a member to have a gander at?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

its back on ebay??


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes mate in Scotland 
I'll give them a shout as to why it is back on ebay...I'm beginning to suspect it's a scam 
I'll get their adress as post up so if someone would be kind enough to go and have a look before I make the trip for nothing...I'm sure I can cover the petrol and hot coffee costs


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Where on ebay is it Dave mate? I can't seem to find it...


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

freakazoid3 said:


> Yes mate in Scotland
> I'll give them a shout as to why it is back on ebay...I'm beginning to suspect it's a scam
> I'll get their adress as post up so if someone would be kind enough to go and have a look before I make the trip for nothing...I'm sure I can cover the petrol and hot coffee costs


fire me all details and ill see what i can do mate


----------



## SKYMAD (Oct 23, 2010)

This car was for sale on ebay about 6 weeks ago, the seller was selling another GTR at the same time. Both cars looked good in the photos but sold cheap.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

So it probably is genuine 
Thanks for the info 

Speedr33per, PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

All this bloody snow is making it 10 times harder then it should;, I just hope my flight won't get cancelled :nervous:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well picked her up yesterday evening after 3 flights; From Brussels to Frankfurt, then to Heathrow and then on to Glasgow with immens delays in between 

Very friendly, honest and helpfull bloke who own's 2 more GTR's (one 34 and since recently a 35 too)

I got there by 7pm and started my way home by 8pm after they arrangements were made and I had a quick look around the car.

She's real mint, the bodywork is in A1 condition and has new alloys and tyres (that will be up for sale soon as they're staggered and I don't want to drive her locked in 2wd anymore as that made for some very hairy moments on B-and sliproads  )

The engine is stockish and sounds good allthough she has a misfire that I need to sort out at 6000rpm+

I drove 1000km home by my own and the heater wasn't working :s
It was -10 in Scotland and +6 degrees when I arrived in Belgium 13 hours later.

Luckily I brought lots off clothing and could keep the vital part warm 
But she's worth it 
And now I'm about to start a pain process of 1 year to get her registered here in Belgium 

Wish me luck 

If anyone's got history of this car please feel free to PM me 
Pics are welcome aswell :thumbsup:


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

good buy, looks very clean!


----------



## R32 midnight (Oct 5, 2010)

Congratulations on the gtr and the adventure of going to look to Scotland!!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I was actually surprised of how clean she really is 
And yes it was an adventure to fly to Scotland by myself and drive back home but I'd do it again for the right car


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Result!!! :thumbsup:

:bowdown1: Impressed by your commitment to a BNR32 that you drove all that way in that cold with no heater!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Al  Yes I must say the commitment might be getting out of hand a bit as I got 3 R32 GTR's now :nervous:


----------

